# Smelling Windshield Washer fluid in the cabin



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

I can smell windshield washer fluid in the cabin every time I use the spay, does this happen to everybody? 
None of my other cars including my older VW in the pass do this.


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

welcome to a newer VW lol. not sure what it is about the fluid they use, but it’s super potent and you can smell it inside the cabin. when it runs out get a different less potent fluid to fill the tank with. had the same issue with my mk6 GTI and now my Atlas as well, but not in my mk4 Jetta or B7 S4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BettaJetta88 said:


> welcome to a newer VW lol. not sure what it is about the fluid they use, but it’s super potent and you can smell it inside the cabin. when it runs out get a different less potent fluid to fill the tank with. had the same issue with my mk6 GTI and now my Atlas as well, but not in my mk4 Jetta or B7 S4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Audi A4 and the Acura did the same. They seem to use a supper concentrate that causes this. Just like you said once you refill the smell disappears and this is what happened with my Atlas.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

turbocharge20v said:


> I can smell windshield washer fluid in the cabin every time I use the spay, does this happen to everybody?
> None of my other cars including my older VW in the pass do this.


So, can you tell us where you think the intake air for the heating/cooling system comes from? Every vehicle I have ever owned has done the same because the air intake and windshield base "cohabit". Use a little logic.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

I thought the real issue was the fact that the Atlas cabin filter is just paper, whereas they used to use carbon filter in other, older models. Thus, all outside smells can easily be entered into the cabin. Saves a few $ for VW. Carbon filter can be found, at least Mann FP 26009.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Yep -- this is normal. Cabin air intake is near enough to the windshield cowl that you're blessed with the sweet smell of VW windshield fluid every time you squirt the washers. 



kkress said:


> I thought the real issue was the fact that the Atlas cabin filter is just paper, whereas they used to use carbon filter in other, older models. Thus, all outside smells can easily be entered into the cabin. Saves a few $ for VW. Carbon filter can be found, at least Mann FP 26009.


I can't verify but it does seem like the OEM cabin filter in the Atlas is not charcoal activated, as I'm noticing all kinds of odors (including washer fluid) that I never got while driving my '08 Jetta with an activated charcoal filter. So, there's one potential solution to this problem.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Every VW i have owned i have been able to smell the washer fluid. And i must say, i love the smell of the OEM Stuff :laugh:


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I can smell it too. Occasionally on long trips I’ll spray it just to freshen up the cabin.









not serious


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

turbocharge20v said:


> I can smell windshield washer fluid in the cabin every time I use the spay, does this happen to everybody?
> None of my other cars including my older VW in the pass do this.



the vent intake is near the windshield. If you don't want to smell the washer fluid, when you run out don't use a scented fluid like the VW factory and/or turn on recirc mode for the ventilation so it doesn't draw outside air


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

trbochrg said:


> Every VW i have owned i have been able to smell the washer fluid. And i must say, i love the smell of the OEM Stuff :laugh:


Ok, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this lol :laugh:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> the vent intake is near the windshield. If you don't want to smell the washer fluid, when you run out don't use a scented fluid like the VW factory and/or turn on recirc mode for the ventilation so it doesn't draw outside air


Now that you say that, the mkV Golf/Jetta will automatically turn the climate control to recirculate when you use the washers to prevent the smell (it does the same when you reverse to prevent exhaust gas entry into the cabin).


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mhjett said:


> Now that you say that, the mkV Golf/Jetta will automatically turn the climate control to recirculate when you use the washers to prevent the smell (it does the same when you reverse to prevent exhaust gas entry into the cabin).


But not the USA versions of the Golf or Jetta.


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks, Everybody.
I don't mind the smell either, it's my wife, she thinks I have been drinking when she smell that stuff LOL


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RCDheliracer said:


> trbochrg said:
> 
> 
> > Every VW i have owned i have been able to smell the washer fluid. And i must say, i love the smell of the OEM Stuff <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Second that! Loved it in my 2006.5(?) Jetta, and now with my 2019 that I picked up I could smell it and actually missed it. Best smelling washer fluid, period!


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Come on, this is a dumb question.
The fresh air vent is right beneath the windshield on all cars.
If you never smelled washer fluid before, it is because you used a washer fluid without scent, had recirculation turned on instead of fresh, or had the fluid jets aimed higher.
There is nothing that could possibly explain it unless you have a leak in the tubing under the dash or something.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kirk_augustin said:


> .....a leak in the tubing under the dash or something.


The tubing is completely under the hood *outside* the interior cavity.


----------

